# mulkoilla - mulkaista - muljahtaa - muljauttaa



## n8abx9

1. Tarkoittavat kaikki nämä verbit samaa asiaa? 
2. Onko mulkaiseminen lyhytkestoista ("-aista") ?

Kiitos!

mulkoilla
vilkuilla t. tuijottaa jtak silmät pyöreinä (vihaisesti t. epäluuloisesti).

muljahtaa
silmän liikkeestä, jossa suuri osa valkuaista tulee näkyviin.  [...]

mulkaista
ark. katsoa muljauttaa.

muljauttaa
panna muljahtamaan; ark. luoda tuima, äkäinen silmäys.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Minun mielestäni (subjektiivinen mielipide!) *mulkaista* kuvaa kertatapahtumaa (joka on nimeltään *mulkaisu*). Verbi *mulkoilla* tarkoittaa, että mulkaistaan toistuvasti tai jatkuvasti. Vastaava substantiivi on *mulkoilu*.

*Muljahtaa*-verbi ei tarkoita katsomista, vaan tosiaankin liikahtamista. Silmän lisäksi voi muljahtaa myös nilkka tai polvi, tai vaikka koneen osa voi muljahtaa pois paikaltaan. Vastaava substantiivi on *muljahdus*. Näiden käyttö ei siis ole rajattu tuohon silmien muljautteluun, eikä niissä ole (ainakaan välttämättä) sellaista epäkunnioittavaa tai vihamielistä sivumakua kuin *mulkaista/mulkoilla* -verbeillä. Esim. lääkäri voi hyvin todeta, että _"potilaan polvi on muljahtanut väärään asentoon"._


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos paljon! Entäs muljauttaa / muljauttelu?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

*Muljauttaa* tarkoittaa, kuten aloitusviestissäsikin lukee, _"panna muljahtamaan" _tai_ "aiheuttaa muljahdus"_. Se kuvaa kertaluontoista tekoa; *muljauttelu* on sama asia jatkuvana/toistuvana.


----------

